# What does it mean...



## LG17 (Sep 23, 2014)

What does it mean when your plant has began to lean, but it seems as though the top bud is the only one showing its development/ growth?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

It means you have smoked one too many :hubba:
Are you saying that it acts like it is getting top heavy? Is the whole plant leaning over or is the upper part of the plant bending over?


----------



## LG17 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just the upper nd I only clipped one bud not even a whole half of one from the very bottom


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you take a picture?


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2014)

In nature, plants build stronger root systems and stronger stems as a result of the wind and rain. Indoors a fan blowing across the tops of the plant will accomplish the same thing, providing you are not over watering and creating a root rot situation


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 24, 2014)

With little info. I would ( guess) you plant has stretched something fierce and possibly inferior conditions ( lighting, nutes, etc. ) had only allowed the top to bud and the stalk not thick enough to support it?

Maybe your main stalk is diseased or otherwise infected or rotted?
We need more info and pics.


----------



## LG17 (Sep 24, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411598878876.jpg


----------



## LG17 (Sep 24, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411601087954.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2014)

That means you need to tie them up or build a support system for those fat buds that are outgrowing the strength of the branches that produced them. Many people have to tie their plants up or put stakes and/or wiring to support heavy buds.... That is a good problem to have


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2014)

bamboo stakes, your buds are too heavy...this is a good thing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2014)

imo if there is very little weight to the top ur plant is being blown by the wind in the same direction on a regular basis---if it's in a pot---turn it in the opposite direction to strengthen it---it will eventually right itself---another reason why ur plant is a leaner without any top weight would be loose soil, it's facing south on an incline, or poor root structure---ur plant just looks top heavy from the big fat top---if you don't stake it up in time---u will visit one day to find a broken limb and ur top laying in the dirt---be prepared to do the same with some of the side branches---mother nature will wipe her out if u don't give her some support---nice plant---wish i had ur problem


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 25, 2014)

Everybody has all ready said it....you got a good problem with an easy solution, stake it up. I use tomato cages around mine. Nice lookin` buds.


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stake it up!


----------

